# Siri without internet. Does it work at all?



## thegoat54 (Nov 20, 2007)

So I don't have a 4S and haven't even seen one in person yet.

I don't subscribe to a data plan on my 3GS and don't plan on doing so in the future.

Does Siri completely replace Voice Control?

If it does, would I still be able to talk at my phone to dial contacts and play certain artists/albums from my bluetooth device without having any kind of data connection?


----------



## Paul82 (Sep 19, 2007)

No Siri will not work without a data connection. You can turn Siri off though and use the older voice control options.


----------



## thegoat54 (Nov 20, 2007)

Paul82 said:


> No Siri will not work without a data connection. You can turn Siri off though and use the older voice control options.


This could be a deal breaker for me. I usually have WiFi available where I spend most of my time. ( At home, At Work, At friends houses, ect). I'd love to use Siri in all of these places.

But when I drive I use my bluetooth to voice dial all the time, also to switch whats playing on the radio. If I have to manually switch Siri on and off everytime I get in and out of my car I think that will get old really fast. I may look at Android devices next time.

But Apple might release a software update that will automatically turn Siri off and on when I'm without a data connection. Who knows!?


----------



## Paul82 (Sep 19, 2007)

I'd be surprised if they released an update like that seems to be the iPhone is generally designed with the assumption that you've got a data plan with it. Personally I don't see much point in having any smartphone without a data plan... The voice plan on the other hand I could give up completely and not even notice...


----------



## thegoat54 (Nov 20, 2007)

Paul82 said:


> I'd be surprised if they released an update like that seems to be the iPhone is generally designed with the assumption that you've got a data plan with it. Personally I don't see much point in having any smartphone without a data plan... The voice plan on the other hand I could give up completely and not even notice...


Its true that they assume you have a data plan, but I really don't miss not having one. Hardly ever do I ever feel like googling something when I'm not in a wifi area. I'd say once every couple of months.

Well I guess you and I would have to agree to disagree on the point of a smartphone without a data plan. Personally I'm probably in a wifi area 80% of the time. The other 20% I hardly notice I don't have an internet connection constantly. 

But I actually do receive many phone calls.


----------

